# Q for the board



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I will be running JL T-Jets and Xtractions and was thinking of building a scale drag strip. If I figured right it would be about 20 feet long. Would these type of cars reach there top speed way before the 20 foot lenght. I was going to use wall power packs for power, 1 on each lane. Also what would you use to stop the cars at the end with out damage to the cars?


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Yes they would, those most drag strip owners use a 22-24 volt power supply. And many folk use towels at the end to catch the cars.


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

I use to have some extra track for run off at the end of my strips, just kill the power to the last few pieces by removing the electrical contacts from each lane, one from each will do.
this will let the cars just coast to a stop.


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Tycoarm suggested "isolating" the shut down area of your drag strip from the powered section by cutting the tabs off and/or cutting the rails back. In addition to his suggestion I would go even further by connecting a jumper wire from the left rail to the right rail in each lane. This will slow the cars down even faster because as your armature is turning (with no power to it) it becomes a generator. The connecting of the rails together will cause the motor to decelerate quicker. 

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
A and H Hobbies
Clemmons, NC


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

thanks for the help guys. us newbees need all the help we can get.


----------



## co_zee (Mar 28, 2005)

This site may help to answer your question.........

USDRA


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Thanks for the link. Couldn't believe some of the cars they have for draggin'! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## waltgpierce (Jul 9, 2005)

*HO Drag racing info*

You may want to check out this site for information on HO drag racing:

http://www.slotcars.org/hodra/framed.htm


----------

